# anyone used him?



## 99575 (Jun 7, 2006)

we are having some work done on our rv by a guy who is mobile in oxfordshire named steve. He does work on rv's, hubby spoke to him and he seemed to know his stuff. Earliest day he has is June 19th. Is he the only mobile guy around? His number is 01869 351861 07860 432751. I know you have to watch out for pirates, we are new to this. He charges 40quid an hour is this about right? Any info what great

thanks gem


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi don't know anything about steve but you could try duncan at star spangled spanner, he's an RV mechanic and he's mobile. Never done any work on ours but he seems like a nice guy.
>>>click here<<<

Or John at Stateside Tuning but I don't think he's mobile.
>>>click here<<<

Olley


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

The only experience we have had with Mr Mobile RV was when we needed an urgent job doing as we did not have the time - the customer needed it done, like, yesterday.....appointment was made, vehicle had to be collected from Yorkshire (which we did) and brought down to Oxfordshire.

The very kind Mr Mobile RV called us on the morning we were taking the vehicle in and cancelled the appointment leaving us in a very awkward situation....nice chap! When asked "why?" developed a distinct attitude problem. :roll:

*James* at Stateside isn't mobile I'm afraid but Duncan at Star Spangled Spanner certainly is :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> *James*


  sorry linda "James" I will try to remember. :lol:

Olley


----------



## 96378 (Sep 26, 2005)

*steve at mobile RV*

i have known steve for a couple of years now. he has sent me spares down to hastings when needed, and has done a few jobs on our RV. he is a very well imformed guy when it comes to RVs. i have found him very helpful......in fact i am booked in with him for this sept to replace the wishbones and do the mot on our Tiffin.....hope this helps.


----------



## 99575 (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks guy for your help. Have a question who is the guy in widney then. i have his no. 01993851828. is he any good?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

You mean Witney Gen.......I think you'll find its the same chap...recently moved premises.
Just Google both phone numbers :wink:


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

USED mobile rv for several years to service my rv, always been very satisfied with his work & price. Broke down at Suddely Castle once, park brake was locked on, had to leave it there whilst Green Flag took us home , he went up & freed brake so I could recover it. Can't recommend him highly enough. Used to be foreman at Dudleys & decided he could better on his own.


----------

